# 3monitore FAil



## xiKAY1337 (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo leute ich habe mir 3monitore auf dem tisch gestellt alle angeschlossen und als erweiterten destop eingtragen leuft alle supi alles spitze
habe mir softTh runtergeladen und es eingestellt wie in dem guid von Olstyle
nur bei mir geht es nicht ich habe bei cod6 die höchste auflösun gefahren weiß nimmer genau wiehoch über 5660 jedenfalls und bei mir geht es nicht es sieht bei mir so aus :

ImageBanana - Aufzeichnen.JPG

weiß jemand was ich falsch gemacht habe, vielleicht benuzt ihr ja die selben bildschirme und zockt auch cod6 dan könnt ihr mir ja eure cfg schicken ^^


1xSamsung syncmaster 22zoll
2xSamsung syncmaster 17zoll

nvidia geforce 260gtx ; 880GT


----------



## Singler (13. Juni 2010)

Ich habe Eyefinity, kann dir daher nicht so wirklich weiterhelfen, doch folgendes solltest du bedenken:

1. Call of Duty mw2 krankt an einem fixen fov... Ohne weitere Hilfsmittel wirst du nur ein pervers gestrecktes Bild sehen

2. Du hast 3 Monitore mit 2 unterschiedlichen größen. Du musst also den grossen moni in der gleichen auslõsung fahren wie die beiden kleineren. Dann trägst du ensprechend die Auflösung in der cfg ein. (also bei zb 1680x1050 musst du 5040x1050) eintragen.


----------

